# OK, the g-d "Mask" crap has gone on LONG ENOUGH



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?

And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??

Every time a passenger gets in, fumbling with their mask, I immediately tell them, "mask is optional". 9 out of 10 riders are extremely thankful, and they reply that I don't need mine, either.

Because, let's face it: the masks do NOTHING anyway, except re-direct our breath up, down, and to the sides.... (ironically, toward the passengers.) Masks do not "filter" the toxins from our breath. and to the extent that we re-inhale our breath, it's to our detriment.

I once had a passenger tell me to put my mask on, because it was below my nose. Guess what? I gave him 1 star, and also reported him for not wearing a mask.

Cause, let's face it: if Uber has us snitching on each other, so be it. I can use it to retaliate against anyone who pisses me off, is late for a pickup, Wal-mart rides, or any other pricks.

Time for this crap to all just end. Mercifully, finally, end this Covid scam.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Get in a fight with your wife tonight?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Somebody peed in your morning cereal today, or something? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Got one of those prickish emails from Uber that an "anonymous" rider reported me for not wearing my mask. Pull that crap in grade school, and you're in for a royal ass whipping. I have "mascne" from that stupid mask - breakout around my mouth and neck. And FOR NOTHING. It isn't even for some "noble" cause - it is for literally NOTHING.

It's only turned us against each other. And if some prick is gonna "report" me, I'm taking it out on a crapload of other riders.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Illini said:


> Get in a fight with your wife tonight?


I'm guessing she kicked his ass after he started it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

somebody wants attn. Let's light up an issue is always the way to do it. Even if said issue resembles a dead horse. 

Wear the gd mask and stop whining about it.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

SHalester said:


> somebody wants attn. Let's light up an issue is always the way to do it. Even if said issue resembles a dead horse.
> 
> Wear the gd mask and stop whining about it.


Always with a "cute" insult that is neither funny nor persuasive. _Always _siding against the driver: on tipping, bad pickups, mask crap, etc.

You parrot the debunked talking point about the gd mask. Again, failed to address.

SHale dude makes me want to report even more prickish PAX for not wearing their masks. Until Uber realizes they are setting us against each other, for literally NO benefit, I'll keep this up.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> You parrot the debunked talking point about the gd mask. Again, failed to address.


you are the pt entertainment here. As long as you own that, fine.

Now, you are seeking attn as you do here, since day one. This one you pick a subject that really is a dead horse. No meat on it.

But, since you asked. Mask work. Period. Do they work 100%, no. Nobody said they did. No article, no boob tube shows, nothing.

You now have been de-fanged. Again. It's so easy. Let's do it again.

And remember to remain in the TOS, or else; ok?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


"Covid scam?"
K. Wait 'till you, or a loved one, gets it!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


Dude, you dont have to "believe" in the mask, but you could just wear it.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> "Covid scam?"
> K. Wait 'till you, or a loved one, gets it!


I would tell a Covid joke, but 99.65% of you wouldn't get it.

Dude.... you still parroting those fake Covid numbers?

Almost no one needs to worry about this weak China virus, unless they already have one foot in the grave. The numbers are severely inflated.

Under 70, and you have fifty other things to worry about more than China virus.



SHalester said:


> you are the pt entertainment here. As long as you own that, fine.
> 
> Now, you are seeking attn as you do here, since day one. This one you pick a subject that really is a dead horse. No meat on it.
> 
> ...


SHalester: the one person who can always be guaranteed to side against the drivers, and then pull some weak attempt at sarcasm to mask your sorry-ass corporate shilling.



#1husler said:


> Dude, you dont have to "believe" in the mask, but you could just wear it.


You missed my point!!!!!! I have acne from wearing the USELESS mask 25 hours this weekend.

We are setting people against each other - and when some anonymous PAX narcs on me for not "properly" wearing mine, I will retaliate tenfold. Like Lucy and Charlie Brown, I will throw 10 snowballs for every 1 thrown at me.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


If you dislike the mask now you're really going to hate the Ventilator.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


You are a uneducated person, you think this is all a scam, why don't you visit your local hospital and see this scam. I'm sure the 4000 people a day on average that died in the US lately didn't happen because it's just a scam and they really didn't die. Do yourself a favor and go cry elsewhere, no one gives a shit about your crying over having to wear a mask, but anything I say is wasted on you anyway because you think you know something when the truth is you don't have a clue about anything and never will. You will always be the person we all laugh at


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture.


Not "ALL".

But thanks for the long list of things you're ALL confused about.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I mostly agree with HonkyTonk's feelings except I think reporting the paxhole for not wearing a mask isn't cool unless he wasn't actually wearing one.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Ism


HonkyTonk said:


> Got one of those prickish emails from Uber that an "anonymous" rider reported me for not wearing my mask. Pull that crap in grade school, and you're in for a royal ass whipping. I have "mascne" from that stupid mask - breakout around my mouth and neck. And FOR NOTHING. It isn't even for some "noble" cause - it is for literally NOTHING.
> 
> It's only turned us against each other. And if some prick is gonna "report" me, I'm taking it out on a crapload of other riders.


Isn't it amazing how those masks do absolutely nothing for medical personnel that work covid-19 Unit. 
They all, every last one of them, come down with it immediately because they are ineffective...

Oh, wait. 
Nope. 
That isn't, in fact, what happens... 
Maybe because people much much smarter than you (face it, you can't be that smart if you are getting, and I do love this new word, "mascne". 
It really isn't that difficult to Clean Your Face properly to prevent "mascne") have figured out that masks actually make a difference.

You don't understand how that is when the masks absolutely do not stop particles that small from passing through? 
Well, I get that. I had similar questions.

It has to do with the speed at which exhaled air is traveling (guess what, it goes much further than 6 feet on average) without a face covering VS how fast (and thus also how far) it travels with one.

Then figure out how far away your inhalation pulls air into your mouth and nose, again at un covered rates VS when you wear a mask.

Big hint: How much more "difficult" does it feel to exhale and inhale?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Masks do NOTHING unless you stop breathing. Your breath still forms a cloud around you. Matter is neither created nor destroyed. Did you people never pay attention in 7th grade science?

Covid 19 is not a "hoax", as it technically exists, but the *extreme overreaction* is the largest scam ever perpetrated on the human race.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> the *extreme overreaction* is the largest scam ever perpetrated on the human race.


Please explain/support your opinion.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Please explain/support your opinion.


The CDC now claims that 94% of all coronavirus deaths were supplementary, meaning, the person had co-morbidities. Less than 10,000 Americans have died from Covid-19 alone.

China virus is and always has been a hoax. Democrats masked & impoverished America to rig an election.

What stuns me, though, is that _any _IC would take the side of the hoaxsters, in favor of wrecking our economy.

What next, you're now in favor of higher gas prices?


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> The CDC now claims that 94% of all coronavirus deaths were supplementary, meaning, the person had co-morbidities. Less than 10,000 Americans have died from Covid-19 alone.


If someone with heart disease gets in a fatal car accident, do you report it as the person died from heart disease?

No you don't, because ultimately they wouldn't have died in that moment had the car accident not occurred.

Covid is the car accident.

Sit down and shut up.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I have "mascne" from that stupid mask - breakout around my mouth and neck.


You're an oily little piggy, aren't you?

lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> If someone with heart disease gets in a fatal car accident, do you report it as the person died from heart disease?
> 
> No you don't, because ultimately they wouldn't have died in that moment had the car accident not occurred.
> 
> ...


To extend your analogy, it's like having a heart attack at the wheel because you had heart disease, and then crashing the car and dying. So is the cause of death a car accident, or a heart attack.

So who killed the driver? The cheeseburger or the car? Sure, the driver would have survived maybe a couple of years more if the driver didn't drive the car that day, but the driver also would have survived maybe another decade if the person didn't eat all those cheeseburgers.

Same thing kind of goes with COVID. If you are suffering 3 diseases that will likely kill you in the next few years, one of those diseases is likely going to stop you from fighting COVID if you catch it. If you could isolate yourself to your house, you might survive. But instead, you go out into public and contract COVID, praying that a mask will protect you from the virus.

And then instead of blaming yourself for going out when you were vulnerable, on your death bed you blame the people who aren't wearing masks for your death. Meanwhile, you actually got COVID from a cloud of particles from the clerk despite his mask, because masks are only slightly helpful.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not supporting Uber's rules makes it harder for all drivers.

"But THE LAST Uber driver"..... This bullshit is fueled by drivers like the OP.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> China virus is and always has been a hoax. Democrats masked & impoverished America to rig an election.


Absolutely. I agree 100%


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> To extend your analogy, it's like having a heart attack at the wheel because you had heart disease, and then crashing the car and dying. So is the cause of death a car accident, or a heart attack.
> 
> So who killed the driver? The cheeseburger or the car? Sure, the driver would have survived maybe a couple of years more if the driver didn't drive the car that day, but the driver also would have survived maybe another decade if the person didn't eat all those cheeseburgers.
> 
> ...


Let me clarify.

I am 100,000% in support of people making smart decisions for themselves.

No one, NO ONE, is going to look out for you but you. Not your neighbor, not the person checking you out at the grocery store, not the guy in line behind you.

I have adamantly preached to my family and friends for a full year now to think independently and make their own decisions based on logic and not on ANY other source. Not the media, not Facebook, not your coworker- be smart and think for yourself, and don't be afraid of people like the OP who WILL have something malicious to say about precautionary measures such as masks. Will make you question whether this virus is harmful, will give you conspiracy theories masquerading as science, will polute your logic.

Which is why the OP should be EMBARRASSED to look back at posts like this. Grow up, put on a mask, or don't, but stop screaming like a child about it and pretending you're justifiably angry over some sort of scientific facts. You're throwing a tantrum over not wanting to do something because you have to. Plain and simple.

Take care of your damn self like an adult.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

The indispensible COVID site, Rational Ground, released a bombshell report based on careful examination of 700 Florida COVID-19 death certificates; over half of which contain very troubling irregularities and/or list another cause of death which clearly makes the virus irrelevant to the patient's demise:

https://rationalground.com/florida-...ons-about-official-number-of-covid-19-deaths/
Indeed, the primary phenomenum we're dealing is NOT people who were killed by the virus but, rather, people who _were reported_ as such. The numbers are deeply, disturbingly, inflated.

And the economy suffered damage that can never be recovered. These shutdowns accomplished nothing. Ditto masks. Congrats to you IC's who are seemingly okay with this, to your own detriment.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> Let me clarify.
> 
> I am 100,000% in support of people making smart decisions for themselves.
> 
> ...


I think part of the tension in these discussion is confusing a right with a privelege....you have a right to not wear a mask on/in your property, but you're often asked to wear one to get priveleged access to other spaces (ie, school, mall, work outside of your house etc). Because access to most public/private spaces (which you dont own) require a mask... debates about convincing Uber or your neighborhood clinic to drop the mask mandate for x, y and z reason seems a no-starter at this time..one would rather reconcile that access to priveleges spaces require wearing a mask, and if that is "not ok" for person, then yes they have a right to simply not access those spaces, or for this case, to not drive ride-side.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Heh..heh...heh...










I'm probably immune, but I wear a mask because I'm supposed to. I'd rather comply now before they decide to toughen up and it becomes a law, which for certain would be far more restrictive. I'd really like to not have to wear a mask while hiking *alone* on a mountain-side because it's a state law.


----------



## In the heat of the night (Jan 1, 2021)

The mask/photo thing is nothing more than a UBER CEO explaining to their stock holders "they are doing their part" in the pandemic...

same thing with the "roll down the windows" to keep the "virus out" , which has the same effectiveness as eating a banana to keep the virus out...

When you sit in the office and you have nothing else to do, then you come out with these stupid ideas...like these corporate office Uber employees and CEOs who invent these regulations.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I love it when uneducated people think their viewpoint in regards to abiding by TOS should be more important than what is required by the company.

It is always entertaining and makes me glad that I at least have a reasonable amount of intelligence and education .. .


*HonkyTonk said:

China virus is and always has been a hoax. Democrats masked & impoverished America to rig an election.*


Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Absolutely. I agree 100%


umm I agree that the whole covid, wearing of masks, vaccinations, quarantines, and information has become VERY politicized and used to bash and score points . . ..

But to say it was a hoax and used to rig an election (not saying the election wasn't rigged. .. . just not by using covid) that's a far stretch and trying to pass an unreasonable, and uneducated point of view


----------



## Clummer101 (Jan 23, 2021)

Terri Lee said:


> Not "ALL".
> 
> But thanks for the long list of things you're ALL confused about.


Been watching this thread and I need to say.......I ALWAYS wear a mask and require my pax to wear also....if they don't have one, I give them one...if they refuse to wear, I thank them for calling Uber for a ride, but they will not ride with me. I drive off. I am just to the right of Atilla the Hun, but these crazy times and potential danger to me makes me bow to the libloons and puppet masters out there for a while yet. Everyone take a breath and think about the other guy.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> The indispensible COVID site, Rational Ground, released a bombshell report based on careful examination of 700 Florida COVID-19 death certificates; over half of which contain very troubling irregularities and/or list another cause of death which clearly makes the virus irrelevant to the patient's demise:
> 
> https://rationalground.com/florida-...ons-about-official-number-of-covid-19-deaths/
> Indeed, the primary phenomenum we're dealing is NOT people who were killed by the virus but, rather, people who _were reported_ as such. The numbers are deeply, disturbingly, inflated.
> ...


Your "indispensable" data website is owned, operated, and single handedly contributed to by Justin Hart, the guy who makes charts for Alex Jones to use on Infowars.

He also made the (now confirmed fake by Dr. Deborah Birx) chart Trump used to illustrate voter fraud in Wisconsin.

Even you can do better than for-profit conspiracy theories.


----------



## Clummer101 (Jan 23, 2021)

HonkyTonk said:


> The indispensible COVID site, Rational Ground, released a bombshell report based on careful examination of 700 Florida COVID-19 death certificates; over half of which contain very troubling irregularities and/or list another cause of death which clearly makes the virus irrelevant to the patient's demise:
> 
> https://rationalground.com/florida-...ons-about-official-number-of-covid-19-deaths/
> Indeed, the primary phenomenum we're dealing is NOT people who were killed by the virus but, rather, people who _were reported_ as such. The numbers are deeply, disturbingly, inflated.
> ...


For each stage of the illness, Medicare pays the Dr/Hospital on a sliding scale from $5K-$35K, inticing them to make a lot of money..


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> Masks do NOTHING unless you stop breathing. Your breath still forms a cloud around you. Matter is neither created nor destroyed. Did you people never pay attention in 7th grade science?


According to who, world-renowned scientists such as Dr. Alex Jones MD and Dr. Donald Trump MD? Right-O, good for you. :thumbup:
It's g-d people like you that give a bad name to intelligence and common sense.
Don't forget to adjust your tinfoil hat, doctor. -o:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes Uber has taken this Covid verification thing too far in the app. A simple press of the Go button and a quick Covid reminder should be sufficient. I should not have to check 4-5 boxes and take a picture every time I go online and the Covid pop-up for every ride is also a little over kill.

All that said, I get it, everyone in this country is so Sue happy that Uber has to cover it's butt.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> China virus is and always has been a hoax. Democrats masked & impoverished America to rig an election.


If the virus is a Hoax why did Donald create the vaccine?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> then pull some weak attempt at sarcasm to mask your sorry-ass corporate shilling.


 What to do? Wear the mask and stop your crying about it. Stay home, away from others. It's that simple.

And how is that against drivers as you blither all around? Wear the mask applies to all, no? Well, not you because you have shown your 'head in sand' opinion with masks.

Nobody around you agrees; that is usually a hint. But you missed it? <sigh>


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

SHalester said:


> What to do? Wear the mask and stop your crying about it. Stay home, away from others. It's that simple.
> 
> And how is that against drivers as you blither all around? Wear the mask applies to all, no? Well, not you because you have shown your 'head in sand' opinion with masks.
> 
> Nobody around you agrees; that is usually a hint. But you missed it? <sigh>


Shalaster, don't waste your time. Like my grandfather use to say " You cant have a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent"


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> You missed my point!!!!!! I have acne from wearing the USELESS mask 25 hours this weekend.


Call me crazy, but you could try washing your face and the mask. Take some pride in how you look.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> love it when uneducated people think their viewpoint in regards to abiding by TOS should be more important than what is required by the company.


Whaaat? Abiding by the TOS/Policy is exactly what is required by ANY company! Stray from it, and you are subject to penalties and/or termination. Or am I missing your point? If so, please clarify.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Whaaat? Abiding by the TOS/Policy is exactly what is required by ANY company! Stray from it, and you are subject to penalties and/or termination. Or am I missing your point? If so, please clarify


we agree and are on the same page. I am saying that people who work the job and then starting complaining when they don't want to follow the TOS are idiots. I mean I would understand if the TOS was unreasonable. . . but its not. . so. .. .I classify them as Entitled Karens. . . or Kyles I guess. . .


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Kilroy4303 said:


> we agree and are on the same page. I am saying that people who work the job and then starting complaining when they don't want to follow the TOS are idiots. I mean I would understand if the TOS was unreasonable. . . but its not. . so. .. .I classify them as Entitled Karens. . . or Kyles I guess. . .


oh, ok. Gotcha! &#128076;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> we agree and are on the same page. I am saying that people who work the job and then starting complaining when they don't want to follow the TOS are idiots. I mean I would understand if the TOS was unreasonable. . . but its not. . so. .. .I classify them as Entitled Karens. . . or Kyles I guess. . .


It's Ken.... KEN'S


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> It's Ken.... KEN'S


ah thanks for the correction . .. .. I'm old. . I am not up on the current lingo


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> It's Ken.... KEN'S


Just don't call them Kevins


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Masks do NOTHING unless you stop breathing. Your breath still forms a cloud around you. Matter is neither created nor destroyed. Did you people never pay attention in 7th grade science?
> 
> Covid 19 is not a "hoax", as it technically exists, but the *extreme overreaction* is the largest scam ever perpetrated on the human race.


So you are saying we should all wrap our heads (particularly our noses and mouths) tightly with Saran Wrap or a plastic bag in order to stop our breathing prior to putting masks on? &#129300;


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

HonkyTonk said:


> Masks do NOTHING unless you stop breathing. Your breath still forms a cloud around you. Matter is neither created nor destroyed. Did you people never pay attention in 7th grade science?
> 
> Covid 19 is not a "hoax", as it technically exists, but the *extreme overreaction* is the largest scam ever perpetrated on the human race.


Masks aren't for YOU , they are for other people, (Hence the 6 foot rule) and while we could argue the effectiveness of masks all day (and I probably would agree with some of the argument), its part of the TOS, if you don't agree don't drive. . .

I am sure we would applaud your right not to drive and thus deprive us of the lovely entertaining ***** session you have created


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


Its all a scam until you're lying prone in the hospital shitting yourself with a respirator shoved in your face.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> Its all a scam until you're lying prone in the hospital shitting yourself with a respirator shoved in your face.


Then it's a conspiracy brought you by the government to throw the election of the United States


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

AZ counties with mask mandates vs. counties without mandates:










Tell us again, how masks work, or even play a part, in the life and times of a virus.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hmmm. .. . my graph has more info . .. .. 
its conclusion ..

You're wrong


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> it was a hoax and used to rig an election





UberBeemer said:


> Its all a scam





W00dbutcher said:


> Then it's a conspiracy brought you by the


An hour after inauguration, the World Health Organization (WHO) moves the goalposts and changes PCR testing protocols.
They acknowledge the testing threshold was too sensitive and the PCR tests were used incorrectly.
Since cases were the driving force in this 'pandemic', this is stunning news.
Although this suppressed information has been known for some time, the timing of it's release by WHO is interesting.

https://www.who.int/news/item/20-01-2021-who-information-notice-for-ivd-users-2020-05


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> ell us again, how masks work, or even play a part, in the life and times of a virus.


you are wrong. Why not explain how the WH became a super spreader location. Can you explain how it occurred?

Can you explain why there were surges for summer, 7/4, all holidays, thanksgiving, xmas/new years? What was the #1 variable.

Hey, isn't AZ the state that just censured a bunch of GOP for doing their jobs correctly? Might be best not to use AZ as a shining example of your opinion.

Next.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

If you're going to quote me. . .. . make sure you grab the entire quote:

"But to say it was a hoax and used to rig an election (not saying the election wasn't rigged. .. . just not by using covid) that's a far stretch and trying to pass an unreasonable, and uneducated point of view"

don't pick and choose what you want to use. .. called misleading. ..


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Always with a "cute" insult that is neither funny nor persuasive. _Always _siding against the driver: on tipping, bad pickups, mask crap, etc.
> 
> You parrot the debunked talking point about the gd mask. Again, failed to address.
> 
> SHale dude makes me want to report even more prickish PAX for not wearing their masks. Until Uber realizes they are setting us against each other, for literally NO benefit, I'll keep this up.


Dude, just stop driving.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> AZ counties with mask mandates vs. counties without mandates:
> 
> View attachment 555919
> 
> ...


This has got to be the dumbest thing ever posted on this Forum.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> This has got to be the dumbest thing ever posted on this Forum.


I wouldn't go that far. .. buts its DAMN close


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> What was the #1 variable.


False positives, as explained.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

NicFit said:


> View attachment 555941


This graph is from the Steele Dossier...

The bed was redacted by Barr.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> This has got to be the dumbest thing ever posted on this Forum.


So no response to data, facts, science other than your usual?
Got it.
I'll act surprised later.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> So no response to data, facts, science other than your usual?
> Got it.
> I'll act surprised later.


I'm certain you are Surprised every day of your life. 
Show some facts and science first. Not bullshit from Morons.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> False positives, as explained.


Strike one. Next attempt to figure out why the huge surges occurred. Come on, you can do it. The embarrassment won't last long, I promise.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Surge happens when

Bars are open and none are wearing masks.

Dinners are sitting eating no mask

No masks for Uber drivers or riders

Close contact no mask events

Personal hygiene regime non existent

Party's at home no masks close contact

Americans will do anything for the country. Just don't ask them to wear a mask.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

@W00dbutcher just gave it all away. @Taxi2Uber you are off the hook since the answer has been posted.

Masks reduce infection spread. Period. do they reduce 100%? No, nobody has said that. But to say they don't work at all, zero; well that would be a 'head in sand' opinion. Own it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Think about it. Most sensible people wearing masks for 10 months. DRAMATIC drop in colds and flu in the same timespan. This is not a coincidence. Masks work. No mask, is like playing Russian roulette with three bullets in the cylinder.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Think about it. Most sensible people wearing masks for 10 months. DRAMATIC drop in colds and flu in the same timespan. This is not a coincidence. Masks work. No mask, is like playing Russian roulette with three bullets in the cylinder.


I'm not anti-mask* when I say this, so don't take it that way.

Couldn't the drop partially be due to the lockdowns and less contact with people, in addition to the masks?

*My personal feeling on masks is this:

Outside, especially when no one's within a reasonable distance, I don't wear one. It doesn't make sense to me to wear one then.

I wear one when in public buildings because they're required. It doesn't hurt, it makes others more comfortable and, quite frankly, it keeps the ****ing Ken/Karens at bay.

At a gym I go to, masks are required everywhere except for cardio equipment (treadmills/ ellipticals etc.) while using them. Every other machine is closed off for "social fitnessing". I get on elliptical, start it and take my mask off.

SoyBoy Ken on the next machine over says "can you please put your mask on?" I explain that the gym policy is I don't need one while doing cardio, so no I won't. SoyBoy Ken gets off, goes over to the desk where the desk attendant tells him that I don't need it while on the elliptical.

SoyBoy Ken comes back, gets his stuff, huffs off and leaves the gym. Sorry not sorry Ken.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> I'm not anti-mask* when I say this, so don't take it that way.
> 
> Couldn't the drop partially be due to the lockdowns and less contact with people, in addition to the masks?
> 
> ...


Given that cardio involves heavy breathing, I think the gym's policy is not in keeping with the public interest. Its all about the aerosols.

Surely, the distancing and lockdowns help too. But you can't say masks aren't effective. It would just be denial.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So you are saying we should all wrap our heads (particularly our noses and mouths) tightly with Saran Wrap or a plastic bag in order to stop our breathing prior to putting masks on? &#129300;


No, Saran Wrap just his head... it's only his hot air that is spewing all over the place :laugh:



W00dbutcher said:


> Then it's a conspiracy brought you by the government to throw the election of the United States


And SUCH a thorough and comprehensive conspiracy, that it affected every single other nation on this planet. The CIA must have been involved.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


What about ugly / hideous people, though? This mask wearing business must be a total bonus for them.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What about ugly / hideous people, though? This mask wearing business must be a total bonus for them.


I have to admit, I look really good with a mask on... &#129300;&#129315;

Maybe if I add some gloves and scrubs, I can perform anger management brain surgery on some ride share drivers... &#128077;



Kilroy4303 said:


> View attachment 555923
> 
> 
> Hmmm. .. . my graph has more info . .. ..
> ...


Your graph look like a deformed penis missing a ball... just pointing out the obvious... &#129315;


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What about ugly / hideous people, though? This mask wearing business must be a total bonus for them.


Not if they have bad breath.



SinTaxERROR said:


> I have to admit, I look really good with a mask on... &#129300;&#129315;
> 
> Maybe if I add some gloves and scrubs, I can perform anger management brain surgery on some ride share drivers... &#128077;
> 
> ...


Start small. Like working on posting something funny.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> But you can't say masks aren't effective. It would just be denial.


I didn't.



New2This said:


> I'm not anti-mask* when I say this, so don't take it that way.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Can we just move these threads to Politics? I mean, seriously. It's either trolling or stupidity at this point.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I do 


UberBeemer said:


> Not if they have bad breath.
> 
> 
> Start small. Like working on posting something funny.


I do post funny things... as usual you just have no sense of humor... lol


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I mean, seriously. It's either trolling or stupidity at this point.


These people have been crying about masks for 10 months. Really pathetic.

I don't think it is trolling. They refuse to shut up.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> This has got to be the dumbest thing ever posted on this Forum.


And that is saying something because....there have been some stupid ones...


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Here i thought the OP ment GD like the street gang! 🤣

Seriously did, and this is what it was. 😛


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Can we just move these threads to Politics? I mean, seriously. It's either trolling or stupidity at this point.


Anti-mask and anti-COVID arguments should just be categorized as stupidity period, not politics &#129325;&#129325;



Amos69 said:


> ****** is only 13
> 
> Too young to get married in America


Even in the back-hills of West Virginia?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The verification process could barely see my black ass unless I went into a department store any way. Mad lame y'all are dealing with mask verification now. I pray for all doing this pax hauling bullshit while battling a pandemic.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


Another dejected Trumper inciting his idiot brethren to riot.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

There's nothing anybody can say in this thread that will convince the OP otherwise, these type of unintelligent people exist every single day where they question the authenticity of the pandemic/masking.

The Only thing that will convince the OP anything related to the pandemic, is if they lose their own or someone near to them. I read in the OP's profile, and they stated that she's a 'female', and if 'she' has any children of her own, I can assure you she will change her mind how swiftly The devastation this can put on someone's health _regardless_ of underlying conditions someone might have.

Oh, FTR:

When my state implemented a mandated masking policy in place, our caseload dropped 53% when we started implementing masking. But I realize there's conspiracy theorists on the Internet who are highly delusional, _and they are not an accurate representation of the real world. _(<-The italicized is really important to remember on threads like this.)


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> There's nothing anybody can say in this thread that will convince the OP otherwise, these type of unintelligent people exist every single day where they question the authenticity of the pandemic/masking.
> 
> The Only thing that will convince the OP anything related to the pandemic, is if they lose their own or someone near to them. I read in the OP's profile, and they stated that she's a 'female', and if 'she' has any children of her own, I can assure you she will change her mind how swiftly The devastation this can put on someone's health _regardless_ of underlying conditions someone might have.
> 
> ...


Stupid people do stupid things


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm not a conspiracy theorist and I'm not against masks.
I just wanna point out that stats/data provided by the government OR the private companies can be skewed according to what they want to accomplish. Yes, even the government / public data. 
Take everything with a grain of salt. And use your brain to decipher. Nobody will tell you the truth. It is not in their best interest to do so.
The scientists / doctors, etc. are still finding their way with this virus. Despite the vaccines. People are dying after receiving the vaccine (I don't think they would fake that!, but who knows). It is mutating, based on all data available.
All they can do for now is suggest things that 'might' work. And they became law without real life proof, based on those stats/data they are compiling.
Remember how everything you touched - door handles, grocery items (veggies, fruits, packaged stuff, frozen stuff) could be contaminated? That is not the case anymore according to CDC/WHO latest articles. What gives?
There is a virus out there. And people are dying. Is it the sole source? Not likely. But as of now it's still a mystery. As is how to prevent/defend it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

crusoeatl said:


> I'm not a conspiracy theorist and I'm not against masks.
> I just wanna point out that stats/data provided by the government OR the private companies can be skewed according to what they want to accomplish. Yes, even the government / public data.
> Take everything with a grain of salt. And use your brain to decipher. Nobody will tell you the truth. It is not in their best interest to do so.
> The scientists / doctors, etc. are still finding their way with this virus. Despite the vaccines. People are dying after receiving the vaccine (I don't think they would fake that!, but who knows). It is mutating, based on all data available.
> ...


Simple fact is masking is easy. Masking helps to some degree. There is no way masking hurts.
Facts matter


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> Simple fact is masking is easy. Masking helps to some degree. There is no way masking hurts.
> Facts matter


Masking is easy. It doesn't hurt me. Helping? Debatable. We are programmed to think that way based on the stats provided to us. It may, it may not. But I'm wearing one and any passenger in my car has to. Company policy.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Simple fact is masking is easy. Masking helps to some degree. There is no way masking hurts.
> Facts matter


This is my main point. If I was being ask to wear a bear trap around on my leg I might join in on civil disobedience.



crusoeatl said:


> Masking is easy. It doesn't hurt me. Helping? Debatable. We are programmed to think that way based on the stats provided to us. It may, it may not. But I'm wearing one and any passenger in my car has to. Company policy.


Your stupid is way more irritating than any company policy.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I think cell phones, car keys, lap top key boards are the largest culprit beside viral... very simple.

Viral meaning by air inhalation.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> somebody wants attn. Let's light up an issue is always the way to do it. Even if said issue resembles a dead horse.
> 
> Wear the gd mask and stop whining about it.


Mask wearing isn't a dead issue. You are a fool for letting someone to tell you to wear something your body is refusing to accept.



ashlee2004 said:


> If someone with heart disease gets in a fatal car accident, do you report it as the person died from heart disease?
> 
> No you don't, because ultimately they wouldn't have died in that moment had the car accident not occurred.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> you are off the hook since the answer has been posted.


Oh, you were looking for the answer in accordance with the Covid Cult propaganda.
Then why are you asking me?
I don't do that. You know I tell the REAL truth.


SHalester said:


> But to say they don't work at all, zero; well that would be a 'head in sand' opinion. Own it.


You're asking me to "own" something I never said.
I can't even say 'Good try', since it was pretty lame.


Benjamin M said:


> Can we just move these threads to Politics?


Here we go again. The troll arrived.
You are the only one talking politics here.
If the word 'mask' is mentioned and your first thought is politics, then it's YOU.
You always try to make mask discussions political.


Amos69 said:


> There is no way masking hurts.


Incorrect. 
Masks can increase your chances of getting the virus.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Incorrect.
> Masks can increase your chances of getting the virus.


Oh please expand on this. I haven't heard this one yet &#128514;


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Oh please expand on this. I haven't heard this one yet &#128514;












Just let it go &#128514;


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Just let it go &#128514;


Shhhhhhhhhh I'm trying to learn.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> Oh please expand on this. I haven't heard this one yet


Hi Ashlee.
Really, you haven't heard this?
That info has been out since March or April already.
You must be getting your information from the wrong sources.











ashlee2004 said:


> I'm trying to learn.


I'm here to help.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh, you were looking for the answer in accordance with the Covid Cult propaganda.
> Then why are you asking me?
> I don't do that. You know I tell the REAL truth.
> 
> ...


&#128514;


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


Very well stated!

Masks Don't Work: A Review of Science Relevant to COVID-19 Social Policy | River Cities' Reader (rcreader.com)


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> The verification process could barely see my black ass unless I went into a department store any way. Mad lame y'all are dealing with mask verification now. I pray for all doing this pax hauling bullshit while battling a pandemic.


The verification is for any level of service though. It isn't so bad, unless you have to do it multiple times a day. If uber hears the complaints, they might fix it... by making you verify with each ping...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Remember the signs that state “no shoes, no shirts, no service”...?

Should be changed to “no shoes, no shirts, no masks, no service”...

If you think about it, clothes are actually mandated. Go run around naked... and welcome your indecent exposure charge...

So what’s the big deal about a mask? 🙄


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mota-Driven said:


> There's nothing anybody can say in this thread that will convince the OP otherwise, these type of unintelligent people exist every single day where they question the authenticity of the pandemic/masking.
> 
> The Only thing that will convince the OP anything related to the pandemic, is if they lose their own or someone near to them. I read in the OP's profile, and they stated that she's a 'female', and if 'she' has any children of her own, I can assure you she will change her mind how swiftly The devastation this can put on someone's health _regardless_ of underlying conditions someone might have.
> 
> ...


What state are you claiming had this miraculous drop?

I don't need your reply to already know you are being fooled by a partial graph. EVERY state graph of cases shows that mask policies did not turn back the rise in cases.

The reason for large case drops in 2020 were directly related to seasonal longitudinal climate changes. Large case drops in 2021 are directly attributed to tightening testing and reporting guidelines coinciding with the WHO revised testing advisory. 
Here are two samples...


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I have to admit, I look really good with a mask on... &#129300;&#129315;
> 
> Maybe if I add some gloves and scrubs, I can perform anger management brain surgery on some ride share drivers... &#128077;
> 
> ...


I'll be damned. . . .it sort of does. ..


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Mask wearing isn't a dead issue. You are a fool for letting someone to tell you to wear something your body is refusing to accept.


You are a fool for thinking that your body is refusing to accept a facemask, something that helps reduce the spread of a deadly and contagious virus. And it's not your body refusing it, it's your arrogance that is refusing it: arrogance to think that you know better than physicians and scientists from all over the world.

Someone is already telling you to wear your seatbelt. It's not comfortable on your body, but I don't see you posting against it.
You do wear it, because countless tests by researchers and scientists have shown that it helps to save lives, and you have accepted it.

People like you just don't want the inconvenience of a facemask: your arrogance argues against reason and argues against what the rest of the planet clearly sees, just so as to not accept wearing it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh, you were looking for the answer in accordance with the Covid Cult propaganda.
> Then why are you asking me?
> I don't do that. You know I tell the REAL truth.
> 
> ...


This is the part where your stupid shines through like the Bat signal



Taxi2Uber said:


> Hi Ashlee.
> Really, you haven't heard this?
> That info has been out since March or April already.
> You must be getting your information from the wrong sources.
> ...


That guy was a Trump puppet who only regurgitated Trump lies that his non doctor, non science Boss was telling him to. It is a very focused sign that trump is a Great grifter. His ability to convince and coerce people to do and say things they normally wouldn't.

That said I never heard him say that, are you sure it's not a meme that the right just passed around?

Even so if you ask him today and 1,000 doctors and virologists they will tell you you are as wrong as flat earthers


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Even so if you ask him today and 1,000 doctors and virologists they will tell you you are as wrong as flat earthers


What do you mean the earth is not flat?!?! &#129300; How could you drive ride share and not possibly believe as such??

(just kidding)... &#129315;


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You are a fool for thinking that your body is refusing to accept a facemask, something that helps reduce the spread of a deadly and contagious virus. And it's not your body refusing it, it's your arrogance that is refusing it: arrogance to think that you know better than physicians and scientists from all over the world.
> 
> Someone is already telling you to wear your seatbelt. It's not comfortable on your body, but I don't see you posting against it.
> You do wear it, because countless tests by researchers and scientists have shown that it helps to save lives, and you have accepted it.
> ...


I have a boatload of evidence against the coronavirus in there by negating need for masks.

Perhaps you can start this off by showing me the evidence of reason that I am arguing against. Show me something, anything, that is hard scientific data that you have been provided and I will agree with you. Please don't post one mask study because there are 1100 masks studies on the CDC website all of which say there is no material benefit to the public wearing masks.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You know I tell the REAL truth.


no you don't, and still don't. Masks work, period. What you post is coming from the bubble of 'head in sand' reality. You know it. You leave the house and your masks goes right on. You try to enter a retail or business BAM mask goes on. You post the opposite for fun; just gotta own it. We will understand.

Just show me where somebody said masks are 100% effective; I'll wait.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I have a boatload of evidence against the coronavirus in there by negating need for masks.
> 
> Perhaps you can start this off by showing me the evidence of reason that I am arguing against. Show me something, anything, that is hard scientific data that you have been provided and I will agree with you. Please don't post one mask study because there are 1100 masks studies on the CDC website all of which say there is no material benefit to the public wearing masks.


hmm don't post information that proves our case and you ignorantly and conveniently believe the medical information put out by professionals.

how Overwhelmingly efficent, stupidity and arrogance in one package


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> oh, ok. Gotcha! &#128076;


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You are a fool for thinking that your body is refusing to accept a facemask, something that helps reduce the spread of a deadly and contagious virus. And it's not your body refusing it, it's your arrogance that is refusing it: arrogance to think that you know better than physicians and scientists from all over the world.
> 
> Someone is already telling you to wear your seatbelt. It's not comfortable on your body, but I don't see you posting against it.
> You do wear it, because countless tests by researchers and scientists have shown that it helps to save lives, and you have accepted it.
> ...


Prolonged use of N95 and surgical masks by healthcare professionals during COVID-19 has caused adverse effects such as headaches, rash, acne, skin breakdown, and impaired cognition in the majority of those surveyed. As a second wave of COVID-19 is expected, and in preparation for future pandemics, it is imperative to identify solutions to manage these adverse effects. Frequent breaks, improved hydration and rest, skin care, and potentially newly designed comfortable masks are recommendations for future management of adverse effects related to prolonged mask use.

https://clinmedjournals.org/article...ases-and-epidemiology-jide-6-130.php?jid=jide


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" Clothing button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


I am with you @Honky Tonk ... except mask don't bother me, just pants, so I replaced the mask with pants:

I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a pants before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
And wtf with this "Covid" Clothing button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
Every time a passenger gets in, fumbling with their pants, I immediately tell them, "pants are optional". 9 out of 10 riders are extremely thankful, and they reply that I don't need mine, either.
Because, let's face it: the pantss do NOTHING anyway, except re-direct our breath flatulence up, down, and to the sides.... (ironically, toward the passengers.) pantss do not "filter" the toxins from our breath ass. and to the extent that we re-inhale our breath farts, it's to our detriment.
I once had a passenger tell me to put my pants on, because it was below my nose knees. Guess what? I gave him 1 star, and also reported him for not wearing any pants.
Cause, let's face it: if Uber has us snitching on each other, so be it. I can use it to retaliate against anyone who pisses me off, is late for a pickup, Wal-mart rides, or any other pricks.
Time for this crap to all just end. Mercifully, finally, end this Covid  Clothing scam.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Prolonged use of N95 and surgical masks by healthcare professionals during COVID-19 has caused adverse effects such as headaches, rash, acne, skin breakdown, and impaired cognition in the majority of those surveyed. As a second wave of COVID-19 is expected, and in preparation for future pandemics, it is imperative to identify solutions to manage these adverse effects. Frequent breaks, improved hydration and rest, skin care, and potentially newly designed comfortable masks are recommendations for future management of adverse effects related to prolonged mask use.
> 
> https://clinmedjournals.org/article...ases-and-epidemiology-jide-6-130.php?jid=jide


So basically your evidence is somebody got a pimple?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

HonkyTonk said:


> Got one of those prickish emails from Uber that an "anonymous" rider reported me for not wearing my mask. Pull that crap in grade school, and you're in for a royal ass whipping. I have "mascne" from that stupid mask - breakout around my mouth and neck. And FOR NOTHING. It isn't even for some "noble" cause - it is for literally NOTHING.
> 
> It's only turned us against each other. And if some prick is gonna "report" me, I'm taking it out on a crapload of other riders.


You tell em Tonky!

I have "mascne" from these stupid pants - breakout around my hole and balls. And FOR NOTHING. It isn't even for some "noble" cause - it is for literally NOTHING.

Totally agree... (with not wearing pants)


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Masks aren't for YOU , they are for other people, (Hence the 6 foot rule) and while we could argue the effectiveness of masks all day (and I probably would agree with some of the argument), its part of the TOS, if you don't agree don't drive. . .
> 
> I am sure we would applaud your right not to drive and thus deprive us of the lovely entertaining @@@@@ session you have created


Why do you keep mentioning TOES? Some weird obsession?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

phreeradical said:


> View attachment 556221


????


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> I have a boatload of evidence against the coronavirus in there by negating need for masks.
> 
> Perhaps you can start this off by showing me the evidence of reason that I am arguing against. Show me something, anything, that is hard scientific data that you have been provided and I will agree with you. Please don't post one mask study because there are 1100 masks studies on the CDC website all of which say there is no material benefit to the public wearing masks.


You -- and the entire planet -- have been bombarded with endless and overwhelming evidence for almost a damn year, evidence from all over the world. If you choose to stay blind and ignorant about it while sticking to right-wing tinfoil hat ideas, that is on you.
I'm done with you. -o:


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Hi Ashlee.
> Really, you haven't heard this?
> That info has been out since March or April already.
> You must be getting your information from the wrong sources.
> ...


That's it? A meme?

This is the most disappointing, anticlimactic excuse for a conspiracy theory ever.

I cleared a path straight to crazy for you, and you just parked the car halfway over the starting line.

Don't even get my hopes up next time. DON'T EVEN BOTHER


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Time to award several ignores.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

agree whole heartedly


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> ????


Exactly


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Remember the signs that state "no shoes, no shirts, no service"...?
> 
> Should be changed to "no shoes, no shirts, no masks, no service"


Um....they're everywhere.
Do you not go outside?


Amos69 said:


> That guy was a Trump puppet who only regurgitated


Actually the Surgeon General was regurgitating Fauci and the CDC.


Amos69 said:


> That said I never heard him say that,


Oh, well then it never happened. LOL


Amos69 said:


> Even so if you ask him today and 1,000 doctors and virologists they will tell you you are as wrong as flat earthers


There's no doubt. Part of the Covid Cult Conspiracy that you have fallen for.
For every 1000 you find, I can find 2000 doctors and virologists that will tell you, you are wrong.


SHalester said:


> Masks work, period.


Repeating this endlessly won't make it true. Just sayin'.


SHalester said:


> You leave the house and your masks goes right on.


Wrong.


SHalester said:


> You try to enter a retail or business BAM mask goes on.


Wrong again.


SHalester said:


> You post the opposite for fun


This is especially hilarious coming from you.


ashlee2004 said:


> That's it? A meme?


I knew I had to start small and dumb it down for you.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Coming from a former Covid ICU patient....


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> That's it? A meme?
> 
> This is the most disappointing, anticlimactic excuse for a conspiracy theory ever.
> 
> ...


At least you get a meme... I just get 2 short snippets of what I believe are to be sentences... &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

phreeradical said:


> Exactly


Touche & good luck. You'll need it!


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Complain about masks. Complain about them not working. Post graphs. Admit to not wearing one. Countless other people just like you.

















When you going to realize you guys actually have to wear it for it to work? Dumbest shit I've ever seen.

This guy is the grumpiest troll of them all. We all get a kick out off him in the Vegas sub where he constantly *****es.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> At least you get a meme... I just get 2 short snippets of what I believe are to be sentences...


You don't know what sentences are either. Wow.

But ok...since you're whining about it.
You probably think that these signs are OK falsely claiming mask wearing is "a law" to scare people to comply.
The end justifies the means, right? 
At all costs. (and whatever else cliche you can think of)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Repeating this endlessly won't make it true. Just sayin'.


back at you. Please post an article that firmly states masks do not work at all.

I'll wait right here.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

TheDoc said:


> it's all brainwashing by the woke left.


please prove that with something besides your 'posting' and what you 'might' have heard.

You can do this as a buddy assignment. I'll wait.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Please post an article that firmly states masks do not work at all.


Do your own homework.
You obviously have lots of time.
I need to run some errands, mask-free of course.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Hi Ashlee.
> Really, you haven't heard this?
> That info has been out since March or April already.
> You must be getting your information from the wrong sources.
> ...


Ahhh.... The good old interwebs... If it's written in a meme or a tweet or FB post or Instawhatever or what ever the hell else, it has got to be the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. :thumbup: &#129318;‍♂


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

have you tried a different mask? Getting the cheapest mask probably doesn't help...or maybe the chaepaest is the best for you...depending. Try different ones till you find a comfy one. 


I know people who use the same type of mask but complain. But for some reason are NOT willing to try different masks. 

Some also dont wash their masks and keep reusing the same on.........so of course it also gets dirty and they get mascne or whatever... if you are an oily person, wipe your mouth area with a clean napkin and keep a few extra masks to change out every few hours. 


If we all just be "uncomfortable" for a bit, we can all hopefully to NOT wearing masks soon


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Coming from a former Covid ICU patient....
> 
> View attachment 556259


My third bucket today &#129335;‍♂










Carry on but please don't get the thread locked until tomorrow.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Do your own homework.


I'm aware that is your default response when anybody asks you to provide support to your 'opinions', which tend to be factually incorrect, That's ok, that is why they are opinions and not facts, right?

Masks work. Period. Kinda like Biden is president. Both facts, not opinions.

See the difference between opinions and facts? <sigh>


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You don't know what sentences are either. Wow.
> 
> But ok...since you're whining about it.
> You probably think that these signs are OK falsely claiming mask wearing is "a law" to scare people to comply.
> ...


Even if it was not a law, stores and businesses can require someone to wear masks. Don't like their policy, do not enter. Quite simple.

I know what sentences are. I'm just mocking your overall stupidity.

When you get CV19... I hope you are absolutely denied medical care of any kind. I hope you f'in suffer. ********* like yourself are the ones over straining the medical care system.


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Do your own homework.
> You obviously have lots of time.
> I need to run some errands, mask-free of course.


Enjoy Kingman. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;

Lots of highly educated there. Just like you.

And don't be too grumpy when you make it back to the Vegas sub after getting clapped so good here.


----------



## phreeradical (Jan 6, 2017)

This thread has restored my faith in America!
(at least the idea of it).... keep it up!


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You don't know what sentences are either. Wow.
> 
> But ok...since you're whining about it.
> You probably think that these signs are OK falsely claiming mask wearing is "a law" to scare people to comply.
> ...


Wel lets see, its one thing to act like a know it all and then back it up with information,
but to put y our stupidity on rampant display is incredible.

The sign above clearly says Nevada, and last time I checked Las Vegas is in Nevada. I mean I am sure you have issues with geography ( it being a 3 syllable word and all)

*Nevada is the latest state to issue a mask mandate, joining 18 other states and the District of Columbia.

Nevada Gov. Steve Sisolak announced that people will be required to wear face coverings while in public from 11:59 p.m. June 25. In a press conference on Wednesday, Sisolak said: "For Nevada to stay open, we must make face coverings a part of our daily lives.*

"The last thing I want is for monetary fines or criminal penalties to be imposed on Nevadans, which is why I strongly encourage everyone to follow this directive."

So go ahead with your stupidity and they will make it a law

which I believe currently is being put through the federal gov to make it a law. .. .


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

For all the anti-maskers out there who still don't understand, nearly a year of all this shit. If y'all wore masks from day one, every day, and didn't attend functions or bars or weddings for a few weeks, this would probably be over.

But since a few "smart" folks want to play doctor, here we are.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

hooj said:


> For all the anti-maskers out there who still don't understand, nearly a year of all this shit. If y'all wore masks from day one, every day, and didn't attend functions or bars or weddings for a few weeks, this would probably be over.
> 
> But since a few "smart" folks want to play doctor, here we are.
> 
> View attachment 556365


Already been covered



NicFit said:


> View attachment 555941


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Even if it was not a law, stores and businesses can require someone to wear masks. Don't like their policy, do not enter. Quite simple.
> 
> I know what sentences are. I'm just mocking your overall stupidity.
> 
> When you get CV19... I hope you are absolutely denied medical care of any kind. I hope you f'in suffer. @@@@@@@@@ like yourself are the ones over straining the medical care system.


Conversely, can a store owner require NO MASKS ALLOWED? Perhaps the owner has already had covid.

you know, the way banks used to do


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Ahhh.... The good old interwebs... If it's written in a meme or a tweet or FB post or Instawhatever or what ever the hell else, it has got to be the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth


...so help you Donald.

So the message is irrelevant and automatically dismissed because of the vehicle in which the message was delivered?
I'm starting to see your problems now.


SHalester said:


> I'm aware that is your default response


I said it one other time to you and clearly you STILL haven't done your homework since you keep spewing untruths and lies.
You're going soft and getting boring with you lame attempts.


SHalester said:


> Masks work. Period.
> 
> See the difference between opinions and facts? <sigh>


Yes, of course. Your above statement is your opinion, and that's a fact.


SinTaxERROR said:


> Even if it was not a law, stores and businesses can require someone to wear masks. Don't like their policy, do not enter. Quite simple.


Well, duh.
When you're done arguing with the strawman, get back to me.


SinTaxERROR said:


> When you get CV19... I hope you are absolutely denied medical care of any kind. I hope you f'in suffer.


Aww...But I wore the mask FOR YOU and that's the thanks I get? LOL

Thank you for once again showing that you Covid Cultists are the most hateful evil group out there.


SinTaxERROR said:


> @@@@@@@@@ like yourself are the ones over straining the medical care system.


@@@@@@@@@ like me?
NEWSFLASH.
I've never had Covid and I've never spread Covid, and therefore never strained any medical care system.
Why aren't you screaming at the ones REALLY straining the care system, like old people and ones with comordities.
Certainly not because you're too classy.


Kilroy4303 said:


> The sign above clearly says Nevada, and last time I checked Las Vegas is in Nevada. I mean I am sure you have issues with geography


Um...ok.
Did somebody say differently? LOL
(Here's another guy screaming at the screen for no reason. LOL)
It was cute though, how you tried to explain NV to me.


hooj said:


> If y'all wore masks from day one, every day, and didn't attend functions or bars or weddings for a few weeks, this would probably be over.


Congrats. You have been fully brainwashed by the Covid Cult propaganda.
You have no idea.


Diamondraider said:


> Conversely, can a store owner require NO MASKS ALLOWED?


Everyone should support businesses like this:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I said it one other time to you and clearly you STILL haven't done your homework since you keep spewing untruths and lies.


Show me? Certainly we all know your go to is everybody else to do research you should be doing. That doesn't change the fact what you post is incorrect & false.

Show me where somebody, who isn't a nutjob, said masks don't work at all.

OK? That's pretty simple. If you can't find, then just admit your opinion is wrong and has no foundation. It really is really easy.

I know you can do it. :inlove:



Taxi2Uber said:


> Your above statement is your opinion, and that's a fact.


nope. You still don't get the difference between YOUR opinions and facts.

Google can help you there.

Masks reduce the spread. Period. That is a fact. Dispute that fact with your fact opinion.

We are all waiting.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Conversely, can a store owner require NO MASKS ALLOWED? Perhaps the owner has already had covid.
> 
> you know, the way banks used to do


Reinfections have been reported but not to scale.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

hooj said:


> Reinfections have been reported but not to scale.


Wait, are you guys still arguing about masks?!


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

#1husler said:


> Wait, are you guys still arguing about masks?!


Not I. I've been masked up since time.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Wait, are you guys still arguing about masks?!


Amazingly 8 pages in and it's still in the general area of original topic.

Rare these days. This is how threads usually go:


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

A guy ran a stop sign ... Cop pulls him over.

Cop: sir you didn't stop at that stop sign. 

Druver: I slowed way down to almost a stop.

Cop: sir could you step out of the car and put your hands on the hood!

Driver: but but I slowed down!

Driver follows directions and next thing ya know the cop starts beating him with his knight stick.

Cop: now sir would you like me to slow down OR stop?

Moral of the story... Just follow the ****ing rules.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

I mean, 8 page + deliberating the merits vs. pit falls of wearing a mask during COVID?...what wont "Uber People" argue about....you might as well introduce a thread about "is the earth round or flat" and launch a great debate on that topic.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

#1husler said:


> I mean, 8 page + deliberating the merits vs. pit falls of wearing a mask during COVID?...what wont "Uber People" argue about....you might as well introduce a thread about "is the earth round or flat" and launch a great debate on that topic.


Blue side out or white side out.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The earth is not flat or round..... 

It's an odd oval shape.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> The earth is not flat or round.....
> 
> It's an odd oval shape.


 So is Dara's ________!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

#1husler said:


> I mean, 8 page + deliberating the merits vs. pit falls of wearing a mask during COVID?...what wont "Uber People" argue about....you might as well introduce a thread about "is the earth round or flat" and launch a great debate on that topic.


It's cuz iz not bz .


----------



## Forrestsmagical (Mar 23, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> ...so help you Donald.
> 
> So the message is irrelevant and automatically dismissed because of the vehicle in which the message was delivered?
> I'm starting to see your problems now.
> ...


A picture of a gas station. Stay classy. &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;

So in good old Kingman, AZ you've been able to go without a mask in a swap meet, a Wal mart and now a gas station convenience store which we should all support.

You are living the life! Thanks for the laugh. &#128514;

None of this is thankfully possible at home in Vegas.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

This is one of the stupidest threads I’ve seen here in a while

the OP’s opinions on mask wearing are ******ed & show how we continue to allow morons to spread the virus

hopefully he has the same opinions on wearing pants as I would pee all over the back of his seat while using the same excuse he is for mask wearing

get it together or check out


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

#1husler said:


> I mean, 8 page + deliberating the merits vs. pit falls of wearing a mask during COVID?...what wont "Uber People" argue about....you might as well introduce a thread about "is the earth round or flat" and launch a great debate on that topic.


It's been done already, several times over as a matter of fact.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> ...so help you Donald.
> 
> So the message is irrelevant and automatically dismissed because of the vehicle in which the message was delivered?
> I'm starting to see your problems now.
> ...


Love this!



hooj said:


> Reinfections have been reported but not to scale.


If you understand PCR testing, you'll realize the reinfection story has no solid basis. Check out Kary Mullis, the Nobel winner for inventing the test.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> ...so help you Donald.
> 
> So the message is irrelevant and automatically dismissed because of the vehicle in which the message was delivered?
> I'm starting to see your problems now.


Jeez... &#129318;‍♂ Can't fix stupid. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

I love my mask only good thing to come out of this im wearing mine forever all those trillions spent on cameras to stalk us haha
gotta know popo, govt, stores..... just hate it oh well toothpaste out the tube now im masked up in public till i die and no one cane ever tell me to take it off as i look like a bank robber in the stores im forced to patronize reminding everyone of this comedy

couldnt care less about the covid i wear it for my 4th amendment right not to be stalked by weirdos abusing powers


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> I love my mask only good thing to come out of this im wearing mine forever all those trillions spent on cameras to stalk us haha
> gotta know popo, govt, stores..... just hate it oh well toothpaste out the tube now im masked up in public till i die and no one cane ever tell me to take it off as i look like a bank robber in the stores im forced to patronize reminding everyone of this comedy
> 
> couldnt care less about the covid i wear it for my 4th amendment right not to be stalked by weirdos abusing powers


The mask won't stop that, they just track the chip that was implanted in you when you were born.


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> The mask won't stop that, they just track the chip that was implanted in you when you were born.


I was born pre 2010
they didnt have chips that small back then that would make it economical and youd could notice it
they sho do now though but they got the idiots to pay corporations monthly subscriptions for the privilege of voluntarily carrying the chip around with them some even are stupid enough to subcribe to their porches and place bugs in their home because getting off the couch to dim lights is tough

my clapper in the 80s didnt need internet access or send the audio / vido from my house to billions of strangers who can access it
but hey you can just say rick astley and music plays how neato or does it order preparation h? hmmmmm


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> I was born pre 2010
> they didnt have chips that small back then that would make it economical and youd could notice it
> they sho do now though but they got the idiots to pay corporations monthly subscriptions for the privilege of voluntarily carrying the chip around with them some even are stupid enough to subcribe to their porches and place bugs in their home because getting off the couch to dim lights is tough
> 
> ...


They inserted the chip during your last colonoscopy


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

Diamondraider said:


> They inserted the chip during your last colonoscopy


never had one keep trying
all cell phones and comms are tapped no conpiracy theory about that if you dont belive that well thats called ignorance or naivitay haha
enjoy your "smart" tech if thats your choice i can change the channel, lights, radio, thermostat just fine without intenet access, dont need to see the people im talking, dont even have to hear em, encrypted email/text is fine and have zero desire to film or subscribe to my porch

i was able to trade stock on my phone and laptops 20+ years ago(well trading on cell phone was around 2003) they didnt even puish you or label you suspicious for using a vpn you were supposed to lol, so i dont need to do it on a bus and i can afford whole shares go figure so no need to invest in slices, i wonder if the snowflakes being used to pump and dump realize robin hood stole from the rich and gave to the poor and the stock market literally does the opposite hmmmmm? the name is a hilarious insult for anyone on it lol

to each they own


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh Yippie. Another Mask thread. After 12 months, they keep sprouting up like mushrooms. So much bullshit to feed them, too.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> couldnt care less about the covid i wear it for my 4th amendment right not to be stalked by weirdos abusing powers


Guess you don't use Facebook, Twitter, Google etc., either? Or just internet in general, right? &#129318;‍♂


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

TomTheAnt said:


> Guess you don't use Facebook, Twitter, Google etc., either? Or just internet in general, right? &#129318;‍♂


never had a real myspace, never had a real friendster, never took a selphie accept for uber and my priavtes lol, never had a real facebook just use it like popo to see idiots networks and who they surround themselves with
twitter i use as amarketing tool nothing else was one of the first accounts on there
google i still have a few spam accounts but moved to protonmail soon as it launched
internet cell phone cable has never been in a real name and my first cell phone was i 1994 so I seen the entire rise just pay the deposit and you can get a john jane smith account.

I use the internet the way someone athat actually knows how it works does.
if the alpahbet boys wants ya they gonna get ya but no need to be a mindless sheep just giving everyone your info but if your info is worthless to you well thats your chouce in sharing it with everyone on the planet

the only peopl on the planet that concern me are those who break braed the rest dont even exist i dont need thousands of intenernet "friends" im straight with thos buying products and services

but to answer your question I really dont use facebook, twitter i log in to post a new product to drive people to a domain i own. google is beyond worthless now but i do need a android phones which i DONT have many apps on, as i jusy=t log in online thru a siloed machine you knw so i dont carry arround all my financial info in my pocket since i dont need it on me lol, i phone for gig apps only, 1 phone personal, 1 phone business and never the three shall meet, numbers changed every 3 months....

I do use the internet .com is short for commercial commerce i use it to make money not friends the brain farts are just time wasting when bored no bodies opinions on it matters none of its serious its all entertainment to view or ignore if its not about money to me

1st 5% to use the internet you learn once a site hits critcal mass it become the populous its is all homeless ignorant weirdos yelling at clouds and nothing can stop that till the next site comes along

there was a time you could just ignore but now sites want everyone to ignore youits nazi censore out here got "power" to censor now its if you dont think like me no one should ever see what you have to say its hilarious

this site a good example used to be hundreds of daily posts nows its the same 20 people trying to censor anything that doesnt match their echo a nicle slow death self inflicted 1000+cuts

all the sites you mentioned are pure trash that stalks and insults yoy every chance they get, any viable alternatives people would flockto if they had choices but its the same weidos passing billions around so kinda hard to compete, most people arent going to burn a million just to get a million people to click on their website but i guaraunteed if i did have that mush to burn millions would use mine instaed lol at the end of the daytheyre just skinned forums or email for dummies

I cant even take anyone with a facebook account seriously at this point maybe 10 years ago when farmville was a thing to some lol
if you dont care about your privacy i know you dont care about mine


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> never had a real myspace, never had a real friendster, never took a selphie accept for uber and my priavtes lol, never had a real facebook just use it like popo to see idiots networks and who they surround themselves with
> twitter i use as amarketing tool nothing else was one of the first accounts on there
> google i still have a few spam accounts but moved to protonmail soon as it launched
> internet cell phone cable has never been in a real name and my first cell phone was i 1994 so I seen the entire rise just pay the deposit and you can get a john jane smith account.
> ...


Not sure where you find the time with these long winded reply if you busy sticking it to Uber with long hauling passengers and accepting rides when your busy shopping at Walmart for milk and cancelation fees.....

Aaagh never mind your a new member


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> never had a real myspace, never had a real friendster, never took a selphie accept for uber and my priavtes lol, never had a real facebook just use it like popo to see idiots networks and who they surround themselves with
> twitter i use as amarketing tool nothing else was one of the first accounts on there
> google i still have a few spam accounts but moved to protonmail soon as it launched
> internet cell phone cable has never been in a real name and my first cell phone was i 1994 so I seen the entire rise just pay the deposit and you can get a john jane smith account.
> ...


Kay. Cool.


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Not sure where you find the time with these long winded reply if you busy sticking it to Uber with long hauling passengers and accepting rides when your busy shopping at Walmart for milk and cancelation fees.....
> 
> Aaagh never mind your a new member


guaraunteed been here longer than u they dont like truth
but if that type of achievement means something to you feel free to utilize the echo

no ones sticking it to passengers for 5+ years 90+% of my xl only fares are 40+ miles to airport im good, ratings good if that matters, tips are typically $15ish and regular which is what matter meaning the pax that do end up in my ride appreciate the service and schedule future service great app for "genrating leads" off app of coures another reason this ponzi is hilarious im sure every city has least 100 of me removing good regular pax from their app because the remaining drivers are desperate or stupid which business people really rather avoid lol

just letting drivers who may not know how to get their money back

i dont leave the house if its not a $50+ ride periodt i get the details of my contracts to avoid being stolen from but out of the 5000+ trips where they tricked me or stolen from me about 200 times best believe i got em back for each one that started 2016 first pay cuts cuz i cans math

i dont let people steal from me

if its as simple as clicking a button while smoking a bowal watching first take and not moving for 10 minutes or however long it takes a customer to finally cancel, and i accept it again when it comes back well thats the service uber lyft wants to provide

5 years ago if it was a short ride i woulda sucked it up and took it ow if it happens ill cancel and drive away not my fault 1 bit spit on me i piss on u keep your $2 ill be back in bed ignoring the request for 20+ more minutes till an airport comes thru

my acceptence rate been under 10% for 4+ years, cancel rate went from 20-%-50+% because they cant fire you for refusing to work for free and anyone who can do maths can verify its an illegal request to defraud labor so ill just cancel

so again if uber lyft want to spend all day trying to trick and defraud me well i hav the time to play their game back

and since they have this audactity, like he drives he must cant do math or be stupid when i go to walmart might as well leave that app on as its good for $4-$16 in cancel fees while shopping, if they didnt want this behavior they shouldnt be trying to steal from me on 90+% of requests, the airport is set up where its easy to get a few extra miles so since they steal from me thats an efficient place to get it back, oh well

the ceo seems to be doing fine he obviosly does not care why would i?

just business nothing personal at all just providing tips my app stays on 8+ hours per day just to clock hours barely do 3 rides a week now i ignore the same amount i have been nothing changes but the fraud they keep trying to add to the app to bloat it down and distract you, these "compaies" would rather you die distracted by their fraud then provide you with information you need to know if youll be paid legally or not

im riding the ponzi scam till airport rides dont pay 30+ an hour and they pay 50-80+ an hour now

i know when im being stolen from or when someone tries to and i dont get mad i just return the favor, do you

ill work for legal wages i cant take no "adult" who actually gives a stranger a ride for $10 or less serious they out here doing it for 4 geez and who gets fast food deliverd? how moronic when i ate the stuff it was cuz times are tough id rather walk to macdonalds and get 5 more micchickens instead of just get 1 delivered. I dont want to associate with humans that wpuld even use most of these services, cant even go get their slop completley useless to society, taco bell hard, need app

adults own cars i want business and airport travelers not weirdos that cant afford a car but think they can afford a chaueffer yet want a mcdouble delivered and eat it 20+ minutes after it leaves the stove sitting next to some mope who lives in his cars dingleberries


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

NicFit said:


> You are a uneducated person, you think this is all a scam, why don't you visit your local hospital and see this scam. I'm sure the 4000 people a day on average that died in the US lately didn't happen because it's just a scam and they really didn't die. Do yourself a favor and go cry elsewhere, no one gives a shit about your crying over having to wear a mask, but anything I say is wasted on you anyway because you think you know something when the truth is you don't have a clue about anything and never will. You will always be the person we all laugh at
> 
> View attachment 555557


The rideshare job itself is very unsafe . I got covid a year ago when Lyft had us taking sick pax to clinics. The rides were 3rd party bookings from insurance companies. They put my health at risk with no warning. I was sick for 2 months.

Flash forward to today... Lyft is preparing to have drivers transport pax to covid tests and treatments. You think a mask will insure your safety? With airborne particulates? I hope you have goggles because your eyeballs absorb those particles. Mocking people about the masks isn't the answer . The masks do little to no good . No one uses them properly . Quitting the business is the answer !


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/23/health/covid-mask-layers-wellness/index.html
Oy vey &#129318;‍♀


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Pssst.... The word has it here on this site that masks don't work.


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> Pssst.... The word has it here on this site that masks don't work.


only before midnight, after midnight gotta shut down masks dont work after midnight and a vampire cant enter your home unless you invite them in neither, taco bell tacos are essential joses taco shop nope, mcdonals essential mom n pops cafe nope, starbucks essential mocha joes gotta close, walmart and amazon all good main street clothing its too dangerous.....

i wear mine for cameras I hope covid takes most of humanity, I find the whole thing hilariously ironic, the rest called evolution humans are a virus mother nature deals with from time to time this wont be the last culling and eventually even the sun will die


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Toooooo many people drink the Kool-aid


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


Dude, do you REALLY want to take a chance on contracting a (possibly) deadly disease??


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> guaraunteed been here longer than u they dont like truth
> but if that type of achievement means something to you feel free to utilize the echo
> 
> no ones sticking it to passengers for 5+ years 90+% of my xl only fares are 40+ miles to airport im good, ratings good if that matters, tips are typically $15ish and regular which is what matter meaning the pax that do end up in my ride appreciate the service and schedule future service great app for "genrating leads" off app of coures another reason this ponzi is hilarious im sure every city has least 100 of me removing good regular pax from their app because the remaining drivers are desperate or stupid which business people really rather avoid lol
> ...


Oh you're back


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Forrestsmagical said:


> View attachment 556267
> 
> 
> Complain about masks. Complain about them not working. Post graphs. Admit to not wearing one. Countless other people just like you.
> ...


This protester is truly an ignorant moron:


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> The rideshare job itself is very unsafe . I got covid a year ago when Lyft had us taking sick pax to clinics. The rides were 3rd party bookings from insurance companies. They put my health at risk with no warning. I was sick for 2 months.


So were you diligently wearing a mask while working when you contracted covid?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> So were you diligently wearing a mask while working when you contracted covid?


Umm... no....I got sick at the end of December 2019.. the mask mandate didn't go into effect until April 2020. Thanks for playing !


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> The rideshare job itself is very unsafe . I got covid a year ago when Lyft had us taking sick pax to clinics. The rides were 3rd party bookings from insurance companies. They put my health at risk with no warning. I was sick for 2 months.
> 
> Flash forward to today... Lyft is preparing to have drivers transport pax to covid tests and treatments. You think a mask will insure your safety? With airborne particulates? I hope you have goggles because your eyeballs absorb those particles. Mocking people about the masks isn't the answer . The masks do little to no good . No one uses them properly . Quitting the business is the answer !


The masks help me because I know how to wear them properly, doesn't take a genius to figure out how to wear a mask properly. Clearly you and the op don't bother to learn how because you think your know it all's but the only thing you are is a joke, do yourself a favor and isolate yourself because you don't have a clue about why your the filthy person you are, can't believe we still have a discussion on masks and how to wear them after nine months of this pandemic


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

NicFit said:


> The masks help me because I know how to wear them properly, doesn't take a genius to figure out how to wear a mask properly. Clearly you and the op don't bother to learn how because you think your know it all's but the only thing you are is a joke, do yourself a favor and isolate yourself because you don't have a clue about why your the filthy person you are, can't believe we still have a discussion on masks and how to wear them after nine months of this pandemic


 How do YOU wear a mask properly? Huh? You put on a fresh medical mask every 3 hours? I doubt it!!! You're likely just as disgusting as everyone else ! You wear the same filthy mask for days on end . Don't step to me dude! I'll crush you on here.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure why people are complaining about masks... They make awesome napkins as well!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

shirleyujest said:


> Dude, do you REALLY want to take a chance on contracting a (possibly) deadly disease??


well people are risking a deadly to disease to go to mcdonalds, walmart, hospital, extended crappy meth hotel? cuz most of the airport and business travellers have been replaced with those "essential" destinations

i mean is it worth it to get a taco delivered and this no contact is hilarious i dont order out but if a delivery driver left my food on the ground id knock that mug out i certainly wouldnt accept the food or patronize that establishment but apparently people want that

i mean the driver doesnt levitate the package do they they still have to carry and touch it no? dont quite get the need to leave it on the ground or pop your trunk comedy of it

the fetishes thekids are gonna have in 10 years are gonna be amazing though cant wait for that slave generation to turn 18 talk about easy pickens

i mean im not risking a deadly disease to work for minimum wage or go to work for minimum wage

fun fact is the car ride is more dangerous than the deadly disease if youre under 70 and not fat with weak human conditions especially with all the bloat anf fraud the apps try to distract you withj

wonder how many drivers got robbed trying to verify a mask selphy at 3 am in the hood lol wonder how many accidents been caused by all the covid pop ups and warnings that occur while driving or cause app to freeze or glitch at dangerous times(while DRIVING)

i bet 99.9% of drivers remove mask soon as they verify its a useless feature quite hilarious some evil weirdo actually got apid for and spent time coding it like its a slighly decent idea that would help, i mask verify on the toilet every morning with a middle finger lol

its 100% insultung and useless like most features theyve been adding for years

its evolution if you belive in heaven you should want to catch it if you dont it shouldnt matter either

every rider gets a text saying i have no issue and will wear mask but its optional for them
my car my property im not an employee masks are a mandated uniform

im "independent contractor"
cant force me to wear mask
but like i said i really dont care i like them n think theyre great for the cameras and will never take mine off again they dont bother me 1 bit but to think theyll save you from covid haha pump gas with that mask on when its below freezing puff puff pass that covid

covid is evolution the strong will survive, elites just using it to control the idiots like never before

if i gotta wear a condom to go to walmart for milk then its not really safe to go to walmart and every business should be forced to close and the military can deliver everones meals and pay everyones rent, till then ill do whatever i please like always


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> well people are risking a deadly to disease to go to mcdonalds, walmart, hospital, extended crappy meth hotel? cuz most of the airport and business travellers have been replaced with those "essential" destinations
> 
> i mean is it worth it to get a taco delivered and this no contact is hilarious i dont order out but if a delivery driver left my food on the ground id knock that mug out i certainly wouldnt accept the food or patronize that establishment but apparently people want that
> 
> ...


Drop the mic..... No seriously! Dumb it down..... Like to 25 words. That's the attention span here and we like it!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Not sure why people are complaining about masks... They make awesome napkins as well!


In a pinch they also work if there's no toilet paper, although then I don't reuse them.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I think it is about respect. The mask really isn't to protect you but to protect the other person (unless you are wearing a kn95/n95). The pay is bad enough already do we really need to increase the risk of getting a fatal illness too?

I agree with you about the mask selfie and the annoying pop-up though. The thing that pisses me off is that regardless of the selfie they will always take the customer's side if they claim I am not wearing a mask. Of course I ALWAYS wear my mask when getting a customer. I have n95 masks and would not dream of doing rideshare without them. Not even for $100 an hour.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> In a pinch they also work if there's no toilet paper, although then I don't reuse them.


Those are the ones I offer to the PAX that don't have one. &#129315;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

New2This said:


> In a pinch they also work if there's no toilet paper, although then I don't reuse them.


Just rinse it out snowflake


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> somebody wants attn. Let's light up an issue is always the way to do it. Even if said issue resembles a dead horse.
> 
> Wear the gd mask and stop whining about it.


Count me in for a double "like"


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Drop the mic..... No seriously! Dumb it down..... Like to 25 words. That's the attention span here and we like it!


Come on now... Newbie is on a roll. Let him/her teach us lowlies the wisdom he/she has gathered during all the years and tens of thousands of RS trips while always, and I mean ALWAYS, making at least 50-60 bucks an hour profit. :thumbup: Plus the M.D. stuff he/she has picked up on the side.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Come on now... Newbie is on a roll. Let him teach us lowlies the wisdom he/she has gathered during all the years and tens of thousands of RS trips while always, and I mean ALWAYS, making at least 50-60 bucks an hour profit. :thumbup: Plus the M.D. stuff he/she has picked up on the side.


It's a returning banned member on another soon-to-be banned account.

Actually s/he makes some good, if badly articulated, points.

Maybe the M.D. was on MasterClass while on UI/PUA? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Amusing how the same old asshole still continues spewing shit and expects everyone to think its the truth. .. .


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Amusing how the same old @@@@@@@ still continues spewing shit and expects everyone to think its the truth. .. .


It's da intreweb......


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> How do YOU wear a mask properly? Huh? You put on a fresh medical mask every 3 hours? I doubt it!!! You're likely just as disgusting as everyone else ! You wear the same filthy mask for days on end . Don't step to me dude! I'll crush you on here.


Yes, I change my masks out all the time, I don't wear one more then a couple of hours at a time, then off to the washer they go and I toss the filter and put in a new one. Mine are the cloth that have disposable filters. The instructions said they are good for about 8 hours of use and that's how long I use them. Most people don't do that with there masks, like you said after so long they don't protect as well. That's why people are baffled when they get covid, thinking there old dirty mask they've been wearing for two months still worked or as the op said they can breathe and it just goes out the top. I use metal strips for that, cost $5 for a 50 pack so I wouldn't fog up my glasses and have a seal. I check my seal every time I put on my mask to make sure I'm wearing it right. I've had training to wear masks before, have you? Some people just don't get how stupid they sound and how little they know


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

TomTheAnt said:


> Come on now... Newbie is on a roll. Let him/her teach us lowlies the wisdom he/she has gathered during all the years and tens of thousands of RS trips while always, and I mean ALWAYS, making at least 50-60 bucks an hour profit. :thumbup: Plus the M.D. stuff he/she has picked up on the side.


never called anyone a lowlife dats called projecccccccting
although all the ad hominems towards me are amusing
40 miles times xl rate + 10 toll only slaves pay =$50+ an hour airport rides in this market and most tip on xl or i should say 40% unlike the less than 10% on x, and its typically over $15 so most rides are actually 70+ with 10 in costs, many can get to 100 in 2016 they were all 100 lol rematches are a good 120 an hour but those are rare at my times but still good a couple times a week, 1 ride or 1 hundred rides hmmmmmm $50+ an hour or 4 hmmmmmmmm tough strategy there
sorry not sorry
i get them from my bed
sorry not sorry
i get the details of my contract in various ways per my rights as a human
sorry not sorry
i dont work for illegal wages or for free yes the app has succeeded in defrauding me and tricking me about 200 times out of 5000 but 90% of my rides are that same airport route and ive ignored over 15,000 attempts to defraud me
sorry not sorry
if it aint i cancel again per my rights sorry not sorry
i dont respect people who work for illegal wages i do understand why they would but i do not respect them nor can i take anything they say seriosuly 5 year olds earn more taking out the trash in 1985 so

sorry not sorry

far as the md comment im not a fat slob or over 70 so even an mds statistics would say the car ride is more dangerous to me than covid

lots of things are police are more likely to kill me than covid
i can go down the list

and again if its that serious why are they sending people requests to deliver tacos for $2

dat dont sound "essential" massa

i did a real difficult calulation to figure out my costs, i filled up 1/2 a mile from my house, took my typical airport ride and deadheaded back and filled up again it costed me a lil over $8, a few years in i had about 4000 rides with $8000 an change in repairs so my brain worked really rally hard hard and came up with $2 future maintenace wear n tear costs every ride and boom with magic figured out my costs on airport rides were $10 for a lil over an hour of my time

eyes s0 smart


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Umm... no....I got sick at the end of December 2019.. the mask mandate didn't go into effect until April 2020. Thanks for playing !


Have you given any thought to the possibility that no one, like literally $##*ing NO ONE, cares AT ALL what the guy who caught covid has to say about mask effectiveness?

Maybe give it some thought &#128514;


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

crusoeatl said:


> Yes, even the government / public data.


Trump ordered the CDC to stop posting raw data, and ordered hospitals to route their reports through HHS which had no expertise in viral pandemics. He was more concerned about the effect truth had on his poll numbers than saving lives.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

HonkyTonk said:


> I am SICK of taking STUPID photos of myself to "prove" I have a mask before I begin driving. Jesus, we ALL just take the g-d thing off, the moment after the picture. What is this, elementary school?
> 
> And wtf with this "Covid" button we all have to press when we arrive at a pickup? Seriously?? Every f-ing ride??
> 
> ...


No, not everyone takes our masks off. I'm not driving now but when I was it was no mask no ride, and no sitting in the front seat. I hate these masks, everyone does, and they aren't certain protection, but they do help. I'd report you too, You are a danger. Idiots like you are why we are still in this mess. COVID IS NOT A SCAM.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> Have you given any thought to the possibility that no one, like literally $##*ing NO ONE, cares AT ALL what the guy who caught covid has to say about mask effectiveness?
> 
> Maybe give it some thought &#128514;


No one in America was wearing a mask in December 2019.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> never had one keep trying
> all cell phones and comms are tapped no conpiracy theory about that if you dont belive that well thats called ignorance or naivitay haha
> enjoy your "smart" tech if thats your choice i can change the channel, lights, radio, thermostat just fine without intenet access, dont need to see the people im talking, dont even have to hear em, encrypted email/text is fine and have zero desire to film or subscribe to my porch
> 
> ...





sodapoppoppopp said:


> well people are risking a deadly to disease to go to mcdonalds, walmart, hospital, extended crappy meth hotel? cuz most of the airport and business travellers have been replaced with those "essential" destinations
> 
> i mean is it worth it to get a taco delivered and this no contact is hilarious i dont order out but if a delivery driver left my food on the ground id knock that mug out i certainly wouldnt accept the food or patronize that establishment but apparently people want that
> 
> ...


Does this forum have an award for run on sentences? &#129300;


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Yes, I change my masks out all the time, I don't wear one more then a couple of hours at a time, then off to the washer they go and I toss the filter and put in a new one. Mine are the cloth that have disposable filters. The instructions said they are good for about 8 hours of use and that's how long I use them. Most people don't do that with there masks, like you said after so long they don't protect as well. That's why people are baffled when they get covid, thinking there old dirty mask they've been wearing for two months still worked or as the op said they can breathe and it just goes out the top. I use metal strips for that, cost $5 for a 50 pack so I wouldn't fog up my glasses and have a seal. I check my seal every time I put on my mask to make sure I'm wearing it right. I've had training to wear masks before, have you? Some people just don't get how stupid they sound and how little they know


It sounds like you agree most people don't use masks properly therefore my earlier statement still rings true... the masks do little to no good because just about everyone uses them incorrectly . Also the virus is airborne so without goggles you still absorb covid particles through your eyeballs &#128064;.

Humans were not meant to breath in our own carbon dioxide . It is not healthy and can cause other issues. My advice to you all is to quit rideshare ! It's no longer a safe job.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

O-Side Uber said:


> No one in America was wearing a mask in December 2019.


Unless you had antibody tests done you didn't have covid, just the flu. I was sick early December and I sometimes wonder but they said the general population in the US didn't start getting sick until late January

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/15/us/coronavirus-first-case-snohomish-antibodies.html


O-Side Uber said:


> It sounds like you agree most people don't use masks properly therefore my earlier statement still rings true... the masks do little to no good because just about everyone uses them incorrectly . Also the virus is airborne so without goggles you still absorb covid particles through your eyeballs &#128064;.
> 
> Humans were not meant to breath in our own carbon dioxide . It is not healthy and can cause other issues. My advice to you all is to quit rideshare ! It's no longer a safe job.


Even improperly worn they still help cut down on the spread, I wish they would of taught how to wear a mask properly. I tell people when they are doing something wrong with the masks, but most people just don't care enough to take the time to learn how to and they just ***** and moan about having to wear them like this op. My sister works with testing covid so I talk to her about it too. She knows the masks people wear day to day aren't 100% either but they do cut down the spread. If you really don't want to catch it then you need an n95 and face shield with hood, but it's just not practical for day to day when you don't have high risk and when more then likely most people you see don't have it. So we just wear a basic mask that'll reduce the chance of spread.

As for driving I've done some things to help reduce my chances of getting it, I got a hepa cabin filter, a plexiglass partition and two ionizers. I haven't actually driven for while but as soon as I decide to I'm hoping my precautions work. If drivers aren't doing at least what I'm doing then they are just upping their chances of getting it

They did tests and with properly working masks the carbon dioxide buildup was nonexistent, though just like taking work breaks you should take mask breaks, it does reduce the amount of oxygen you take in, fatiguing you that way


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> No one in America was wearing a mask in December 2019.


They weren't testing for covid, either.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Does this forum have an award for run on sentences? &#129300;


Maybe a badge of some kind...? &#129335;‍♂ &#129300;


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> I would tell a Covid joke, but 99.65% of you wouldn't get it.
> 
> Dude.... you still parroting those fake Covid numbers?
> 
> ...


Then just quit already so you don't have to wear a mask!



Taxi2Uber said:


> AZ counties with mask mandates vs. counties without mandates:
> 
> View attachment 555919
> 
> ...


Hmmm...kinda looks like a hurricane cone map I saw once...........


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> No seriously! Dumb it down..... Like to 25 words.


A meme would be better, right ashlee?


touberornottouber said:


> The mask really isn't to protect you but to protect the other person


LOL. Do people really still say this?


SinTaxERROR said:


> I just get 2 short snippets of what I believe are to be sentences





SinTaxERROR said:


> I know what sentences are





SinTaxERROR said:


> Does this forum have an award for run on sentences?


You sure have a weird 'sentence' obsession.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You sure have a weird 'sentence' obsession.


And you have quite the weird obsession with me...

Your sudden obsession with me is creeping me out...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Not sure why people are complaining about masks... They make awesome napkins as well!


Plus the non-earloop variety makes an awesome bib when you let it dangle from your neck 



TomTheAnt said:


> Come on now... Newbie is on a roll.


Alleged _newbie_ :wink:



SinTaxERROR said:


> Does this forum have an award for run on sentences? &#129300;


Yep, it sure does.
You give the award by hovering your mouse over the run-on-author's name &#128540;


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You give the award by hovering your mouse over the run-on-author's name &#128540;


Oops... accidentally "ignored" you, but now you are back... &#129315;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> somebody wants attn. Let's light up an issue is always the way to do it. Even if said issue resembles a dead horse.
> 
> Wear the gd mask and stop whining about it.


Some mucilage, a few McD burgers... there's a lot that can be _still_ said about a dead horse, ya know?!


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And you have quite the weird obsession with me...
> 
> Your sudden obsession with me is creeping me out...


Put on your magical immunity mask and you'll be safe.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Put on your magical immunity mask and you'll be safe.


Go inject Lysol and drink Clorox bleach... you will be safe too... &#128077;


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Go inject Lysol and drink Clorox bleach... you will be safe too... &#128077;


No need for clorox bleach..... They make chlorine tables you cut up and pop like asprin now.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> No need for clorox bleach..... They make chlorine tables you cut up and pop like asprin now.


In 5 yummy flavors!
I'm waiting for the gummy version.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sodapoppoppopp said:


> never had one keep trying
> all cell phones and comms are tapped no conpiracy theory about that if you dont belive that well thats called ignorance or naivitay haha
> enjoy your "smart" tech if thats your choice i can change the channel, lights, radio, thermostat just fine without intenet access, dont need to see the people im talking, dont even have to hear em, encrypted email/text is fine and have zero desire to film or subscribe to my porch
> 
> ...


Your phone is like Betty White. No periods.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Go inject Lysol and drink Clorox bleach... you will be safe too... &#128077;


Another Covid Cultists, wishing harm and death to others, exposed.
I have 2 words for that: Too easy.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Another Covid Cultists, wishing harm and death to others, exposed.
> I have 2 words for that: Too easy.


You mean cultist, not cultists. &#128580;

I'm just reiterating what your former cult 45 leader wanted YOU to do...

I will send you some coupons to help with your purchases...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You mean cultist, not cultists.


LOL. Sentence police, and now typo police.

But I see you didn't deny you are a member of the Covid Cult.

Admitting it is the first step in recovery.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> LOL. Sentence police, and now typo police.
> 
> But I see you didn't deny you are a member of the Covid Cult.
> 
> ...


And here you are still stalking me... the FBI would like to know where you were Jan 6, 2021.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And here you are still stalking me... the FBI would like to know where you were Jan 6, 2021.


Trying to make sense of totally useless nonsense!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Trying to make sense of totally useless nonsense!


It took you 2 years to realize that just about everything on this forum is useless nonsense? &#129300;&#129315;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> And here you are still stalking me..


Umm...but it's YOU constantly quoting and responding to me...so that's a pretty dumb statement.
The courteous person that I am, I respond back.


SinTaxERROR said:


> the FBI would like to know where you were Jan 6, 2021


Can't say off the top of my head, but I'm sure I was mask-free.
Why? Is that date significant?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

So... a surgical mask and an N95 mask walk into a bar. :whistling:


----------



## sodapoppoppopp (Jan 27, 2021)

Mash Ghasem said:


> So... a surgical mask and an N95 mask walk into a bar. :whistling:


b4 or after midnight when the virus really strikes?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

This forum seems to be the haven for the stupidest people on the planet.

It's quite entertaining actually


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> This forum seems to be the haven for the stupidest people on the planet.


Welcome. You fit right in.


----------



## pedroia1515 (Jun 25, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I mostly agree with HonkyTonk's feelings except I think reporting the paxhole for not wearing a mask isn't cool unless he wasn't actually wearing one.


I think it's kind of hilarious, but I see what your saying. We as drivers deal with all types of false reports. And it's not right.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/01/30/health/us-coronavirus-saturday/index.html
*CDC issues mask mandate for public transportation
From late Monday, all Americans will be required to wear masks on buses, trains, taxis, planes, boats, subways and rideshare vehicles*

To slow the spread of Covid-19, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention issued late Friday an order that will require people to wear a face mask while using any form of public transportation, including buses, trains, taxis, airplanes, boats, subways or rideshare vehicles while traveling into, within and out of the US.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Heh..heh...heh...
> 
> View attachment 555733
> 
> ...


And how is our resident Badger feeling? I hope you don't have too many residuals from when you caught that fake virus. &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> And how is our resident Badger feeling? I hope you don't have too many residuals from when you caught that fake virus. &#129315;&#129315;


Being a Covid longhauler took a lot out of me, but I'm working my way back. I've decided that this year I'm going to achieve a life long dream. I'm going to climb Mt. St. Helens.

The full summit, not the blown off shorter part. I've always wanted to do it but kept putting it off as "someday." Covid almost took that choice away from me. So, me and my post-Covid lungs are climbing a mountain, the nation's most active volcano.









Got my pass already, I've began training. I've been posting on other threads.










Post in thread 'I got the first dose of the Moderna vaccine!' https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-got-the-first-dose-of-the-moderna-vaccine.426399/post-6793759

Post in thread 'Random Thread' https://uberpeople.net/threads/random-thread.334154/post-6809303


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1354402708179050503
You're literally going to take it up the ass from the State, otherwise YOU'RE KILLING MY GRANDMA.

We're all "in this" together.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> This forum seems to be the haven for the stupidest people on the planet.
> 
> It's quite entertaining actually


I have come to the conclusion that the trolls here are actually encouraged or possibly even assigned to generate more pages and click through. More drama = more hits.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I have come to the conclusion that the trolls here are actually encouraged or possibly even assigned to generate more pages and click through. More drama = more hits.


I see you've joined the tin foil hat club. LOL
You and your conspiracy theories...

Are you still wearing only 1 mask? Shame on you.
"Dr" Fauxi is now saying you need to wear 2 masks at once.
It "makes common sense". LMAO
3 is even better!!
You can't make this shit up...oh wait...yeah he can and DID.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

over? Haven’t you heard the saying “absolute power corrupts, absolute power corrupts absolutely”?

Your consent to obey has added speed to the train that will destroy you.

You’re trying to rationalize the actions of transhumanist globalist’s - you are not even a speck on there windsheild of thought and they really hope you die soon.

covid-19 was developed in the wuhan virology lab that was sponsored by fauci and gates, who also owns Phizer stock.

the earliest reported cases are mid October, which coincided with the military games held in wuhan, over 10,000 people from all over the world were there, it was a dispersion event.

Its not designed to kill which is why the covid only deaths aren’t being reported, it’s designed to limit and incapacitate, a weapon you might use pre Taiwan invasion, which would have corrupt elements asking for foreign medical assistance, chinas military answers the call and never leaves, it also has the secondary benefit of being a double edged economic and political weapon, useful like the Chinese progressive association funding BLM in the us for propoganda, despite being one of the most racist countries on earth.

thousands of new Chinese PPE millionaires were made last year during your conditioning and there’s no doubt without a satisfactory response to the bio attack they will use the DNA billions of people have handed over during testing to craft a more lethal weapon.

If covid was so bad it would be wiping out countries that already suffer especially from upper respiratory illnesses, like the colder parts of the Asian continent or just Uber drivers who sat 1 foot away from the pandemic for 6 months before anyone told them they had to be in constant fear.

This will never end until Newsome is recalled and people demand science first.

the vaccine takes 2 doses every 4-6 months at 18 ea. That’s 1 trillion towards big pharma every year for ever.

14 years to stop the spread, because you’ll die of poverty and starvation, your children placed in uigher concentration camps and all jobs replaced by robots.

the only shocking thing is when Davos said 2020 was the big reset, you didnt believe them.

99.99% ➗ .01%


----------



## Androidcoder (Mar 27, 2017)

Whenever I hear someone saying their side isn't being 'political', that they are just right and it's the other guys being political, I get ready for some real politics. And mask politics is no exception. Al Roker of the Today show got his covid shot on the air the a couple weeks ago and asked the featured doctor if he still had to wear a mask after he gets his second shot https://www.today.com/health/al-roker-gets-covid-19-vaccine-live-today-show-t206100. I knew what was coming.

The doctor got really defensive and went into a rant that we all have to wear masks all the time to support mask wearing, even after inoculation. Holy shit, talk about Orwellian government control. Let's force particular 'approved' behaviors on the public and shut down their rights to gather and do business so they will have to beg government bureaucrats to dole out assistance. Minneapolis is the worst for this with Walz, and now we have a federal mask mandate that you know will be extended indefinitely.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

No one has gotten a real covid shot on air, there is a high rate of immediate negative response including instant death, practitioners are required to have an epi pen on hand, if you haven’t seen the overdose scene in pulp fiction I recommend you google it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> if you haven't seen the overdose scene in pulp fiction I recommend you google it.


You do realize that was 100% Hollywood theatrics, right?

Yeah, don't do that, they will probably die. Not to mention that Epi is not used to treat a drug overdose.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Aktually You do realize your an npccp sympathizer tho right?

uma Thurman was given a shot of adrenaline to counter cardiac arrest, which also occurs during severe anaphylactic shock which requires what? A shot of adrenaline (epi pen) if caught early enough into the thigh, if not or in cases where it's progressed to cardiac arrest into the heart.

thanks for playing, game over.

C02 bad for earth, great for triple mask depopulation...

- here's the proof https://vaers.hhs.gov/data/datasets.html?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I see you've joined the tin foil hat club


that is better than being the 'head in sand' club as you are.

We all know you wear your mask at all times. Just admit it. Free your mind and your head from the sand.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> Aktually You do realize your an npccp sympathizer tho right?
> 
> uma Thurman was given a shot of adrenaline to counter cardiac arrest, which also occurs during severe anaphylactic shock which requires what? A shot of adrenaline if caught early enough into the thigh, if not or in cases where it's progressed to cardiac arrest into the heart.
> 
> thanks for playing, game over.


Dude you're arguing with a paramedic.

Epi 1:1,000 is administered via intramuscular injection (into a large muscle, aka the thigh) or via subconscious injection (just below the surface of the skin).

Epi 1:10,000 concentration is used in cardiac arrest, it can be administered IV, IM, IO (into the bone), or ET (into the trachea).

In NO case is it stabbed into the heart. That's Hollywood.

Thanks for playing? &#128580;

I mean, I've seen some dumb shit on this thread but wow..


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I see the disconnect between adrenaline shot and adrenaline shot and anaphylactic shock leading to cardiac arrest and cardiac arrest.

aktually I see another theftist trying to tell us all how smart his cog in the machine is by debating fractions of the same thing becuase he voted China joe and has traitors remorse.

Btw there’s a reason they pay you guys minimum wage.

#sad


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> I see the disconnect between adrenaline shot and adrenaline shot and anaphylactic shock leading to cardiac arrest and cardiac arrest.
> 
> aktually I see another theftist trying to tell us all how smart his cog in the machine is by debating fractions of the same thing becuase he voted China joe and has traitors remorse.
> 
> #sad


Anaphylaxis = Epi 1:1,000 via SubQ or IM.

Cardiac arrest = Epi 1:10,000 via IV, IO, or ET.

Anaphylaxis and cardiac arrest are two different things. And just about everything can cause cardiac arrest, aka dying.

The rest, no idea what you are rambling about.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

SHalester said:


> that is better than being the 'head in sand' club as you are.
> 
> We all know you wear your mask at all times. Just admit it. Free your mind and your head from the sand.


Well he's trying plastic 3rd mask but the oxygen depravation hasn't yet freed his mind.

I think I made it pretty fkn clear in the first post when I said anaphylactic shock leading to cardiac arrest which the vaccine has caused over 1000x

maybe ease up on the weed hippy.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> I see the disconnect between adrenaline shot and adrenaline shot and anaphylactic shock leading to cardiac arrest and cardiac arrest.
> 
> aktually I see another theftist trying to tell us all how smart his cog in the machine is by debating fractions of the same thing becuase he voted China joe and has traitors remorse.
> 
> ...


Uber and Lyft definitely belong to the "theftist" party, and definitely pay less than minimum wage... lol


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I guess we should all just rely on the expertise of the new hhs. Xi sp? must know what's real...


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Amen brother...I am in total agreement. Mask is BS..Covid noise is BS ..Watching Rape awareness video is BS...It is C Y A Uber.


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> I guess we should all just rely on the expertise of the new hhs. Xi sp? must know what's real...
> 
> View attachment 558649


You mad women would rather **** her than you &#129300;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

Well,
It's now a federal crime for Rideshare drivers & passengers who don't wear a mask

good luck to the maskholes who don't want to comply

https://www.forbes.com/sites/tommyb...ask-on-public-transportation-a-federal-crime/


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

&#128065;&#128067;a&#128000;

it's also a federal crime to discriminate against people who have a medical condition they aren't required to specify and mask mandates are unconstitutional and a violation of 1st amendment rights.

"In _Sehmel_, plaintiffs seek, against Washington's secretary of health, "injunctive and declaratory relief, asking the Court to issue an order declaring [Washington's mask order] to be in violation of their free speech and due process rights . . ."

let's not forget the free right of association.

My body, my choice


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> &#128065;&#128067;a&#128000;
> 
> it's also a federal crime to discriminate against people who have a medical condition they aren't required to specify and mask mandates are unconstitutional and a violation of 1st amendment rights.
> 
> ...


Love the maskholes & how they forget the pesky "the constitution is not a suicide pact" & businesses can dictate who they serve

as long as we are not discriminating based on race we are allowed to set the terms of our service

there is no medical exemption for wearing a mask (that's what morons try to use because they are morons)

nobody has been sued over it as any lawyer would realize that if your medical condition prevents mask wearing then during a pandemic you shouldn't be going out to the bars & exposing yourself to the threat of infection (it's the Your choice, your consequences defense)

as for the 1st amendment &#129318;&#127995;‍♂

if you wear pants & a shirt when leaving the house then you can wear a mask or be denied service

Also, the Sehmel case was thrown out of court

like others have been across the country

stop whining & put your big boy pants on & wear the mask


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok 🇨🇳

luckily you are not an authority, you have no ability or right to tell anyone to do anything but I do have the right to say no.

no, and I hope the 3 gorges dam topples haha bye bye

and if that triggers you or you get widdle sniff sniff that’s god trying to tell you something, you’re not worthy.

go ahead and tell us you hear on tv about some mother’s brothers uncles dead father who had a brain tumor and covid.

breaking: Anderson cooper says people who use the word maskhole are demonic lizard people so it must be true.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> mask mandates are unconstitutional and a violation of 1st amendment rights.


prove that, please.

And compare to laws on you (and I mean YOU) are not allowed in public nekkid. How is that not losing your rights?

Careful, it's a trap if you answer correctly.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

circuitsports said:


> Ok &#127464;&#127475;
> 
> luckily you are not an authority, you have no ability or right to tell anyone to do anything but I do have the right to say no.
> 
> ...


Want to argue about any other drugs or their delivery methods? That was fun. Or maybe the different ways some medications work depending on the concentration? You gave up too easily.

I REALLY hope that my prior guess that these people are here to generate site traffic.



SHalester said:


> prove that, please.
> 
> And compare to laws on you (and I mean YOU) are not allowed in public nekkid. How is that not losing your rights?
> 
> Careful, it's a trap if you answer correctly.


See last sentence..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> See last sentence..


you gave it away. thanks.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

SHalester said:


> prove that, please.
> 
> And compare to laws on you (and I mean YOU) are not allowed in public nekkid. How is that not losing your rights?
> 
> Careful, it's a trap if you answer correctly.


15 states already found masks violate the constitution and have anti mask laws, should the government make it a federal mandate the Supreme Court would hear the case and strike it down.

public nudity is covered at length and is left to local and state ordinance when exercised in a reasonable manner, like when a state fails to prove a state of emergency and mask laws become unconstitutional such as reopening all of the restraunts becuase your about to get newsomed.

but you already knew that, this thread has brought out the Chinabots.

Yassssss NPCs gather so I might slay thee with my cough.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

circuitsports said:


> 15 states already found masks violate the constitution and have anti mask laws, should the government make it a federal mandate the Supreme Court would hear the case and strike it down.


again, prove that.

again, why are laws that YOU must wear clothes OK and masks mandates are not? You have not answered. You blithered, but no answer.

No proof, all you say is from Fox News et al and from flat earthers and such.

It's just the flu. You forgot to add that one. There, did it for you.

c'mong; we all know YOU wear a mask and know requiring masks is quite legal. Just own it. We will forgive you, really.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SHalester said:


> again, prove that.
> 
> again, why are laws that YOU must wear clothes OK and masks mandates are not? You have not answered. You blithered, but no answer.
> 
> ...


Just let it go, my friend. If these people are not here to generate clicks then they are just complete imbeciles. Not worth feeding them, I eventually learned.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Just let it go, my friend.


can't. Full boat of replies and no worries. Plus, I like when they scramble around. It's the entertainment here. Why this is in 'advice' is a mystery, tho.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Just let it go, my friend. If these people are not here to generate clicks then they are just complete imbeciles. Not worth feeding them, I eventually learned.


 Superiority complex much?

oh that's right u r an Uber, our bad


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------

